# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Freight services, Flexport, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Provider - Flexport, Inc.

flexport.com/our-vision

----------


## Airicist

Flexport is the freight forwarder of choice (client testimonial)

Published on Apr 17, 2016




> "The logistics of our products is like the blood that runs through our veins. Flexport makes it happen."
> 
> Hear from Ring Video Doorbell about why they trust Flexport to move their freight.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Flexport Is Silicon Valley’s Solution To The Supply Chain Mess—Why Do Insiders Hope It Sinks?"

by Alex Konrad
February 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Logistics software company Flexport valued at $8 billion in funding round"

by Steve Gelsi
February 7, 2022

----------

